# joke



## cowboyuptex (Mar 5, 2013)

A little boy comes down to breakfast. Since they live on a farm, his mother asks if he had done his chores. 'Not yet,' said the little boy. His mother tells him no breakfast until he does his chores.
 
 Well, he's a little pissed, so he goes to feed the chickens, and he kicks a chicken. He goes to feed the cows, and he kicks a cow. He goes to feed the pigs, and he kicks a pig.
 
 He goes back in for breakfast and his mother gives him a bowl of dry cereal.
 
 
 'How come I don't get any eggs and bacon? And why don't I have any milk in my cereal?' he asks.
 
 'Well,' his mother says, 'I saw you kick a chicken, so you don't get any eggs for a week. I saw you kick the pig, so you don't get any bacon for a week either. I also saw you kick the cow, so for a week you are not getting any milk.'
 
 Just then, his father comes down for breakfast and kicks the cat halfway across the kitchen.
 
 The little boy looks up at his mother with a smile and says...'Are you going
 to tell him, or should I?'


----------



## smokinclt (Mar 5, 2013)

Too funny!


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## black (Mar 5, 2013)

z


----------



## black (Mar 5, 2013)

z


----------



## bear55 (Mar 5, 2013)

OMG  now thats funny


----------



## greg b (Mar 6, 2013)

LOL! Nice!


----------



## bonnie b (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanx....I needed a laff!!!!


----------

